# Wishing all of the flood victims our best



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

my wife's sister lives in Raleigh North Caolina, and she sent pictures of all the flooding in their area. I can't imagine, but a lot of others have it far worse. My wife and I wish all of you our best


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I also wish them the best. I lived through Sandy and felt it's sting. My heart goes out to them.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I just heard Arkansas is experiencing flooding today.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Lots of flooding here in Arkansas. Usually it would be us, but it went around us " this year" and really hit N.W. Arkansas the worst. Lots of counties are considered desaster areas. It seems spring is just getting wound up good.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Glad you are safe Ibjoe


----------

